# Mini milks



## Timelypicken (Mar 29, 2021)

Picked these up for free. Can’t beat free


----------



## logan.the.collector (Mar 29, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Picked these up for free. Can’t beat free


Nice! They look like they are 1950s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

The  Valley farm is in great shape. I like acl's.
Free is the best price you can pay. I always take the favor over the money if I can. Do you owe this person now? I love generosity but feel indebted to it at the same time. Another thing I need to work out in therapy! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The  Valley farm is in great shape. I like acl's.
> Free is the best price you can pay. I always take the favor over the money if I can. Do you owe this person now? I love generosity but feel indebted to it at the same time. Another thing I need to work out in therapy! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I am helping an older lady sell of her estate and when I found them she let me have them


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I am helping an older lady sell of her estate and when I found them she let me have them


Wow that's really nice to do. Sounds like a lot of work. What she got? You selling on Ebay or somewhere else. Love to see what there is or isn't. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 30, 2021)

Mos


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Wow that's really nice to di. Sounds like a lot of work. What she got? You selling on Ebay or somewhere else. Love to see what there is or isn't.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Mostly advertising patches and hallmark Christmas ornaments and some misc. yes on eBay


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Mos
> 
> Mostly advertising patches and hallmark Christmas ornaments and some misc. yes on eBay


Your site on ebay right? I saved your seller name.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes 


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Your site on ebay right? I saved your seller name.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


it’s on eBay. Nothing is listed right now as I’m trying to clean it all up and get it organized


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Yes
> 
> it’s on eBay. Nothing is listed right now as I’m trying to clean it all up and get it organized


I still looked. Nice metal signs! Getting good bids on the three oil signs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I still looked. Nice metal signs! Getting good bids on the three oil signs.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was shocked when I woke up and I saw they went up $50. For what I paid for them I am pleased


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> I was shocked when I woke up and I saw they went up $50. For what I paid for them I am pleased


Who is MFA OIL? Over a hundred now. Great score. Wish I could double my money! Happy for you.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## teckman (Mar 31, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Picked these up for free. Can’t beat free


Two versions of the back of the Deep South dairy creamer. It's from Jasper, AL.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Who is MFA OIL? Over a hundred now. Great score. Wish I could double my money! Happy for you.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Well I got them in a lot of signs for $30 and sold one for $45. MFA oil is owned my a bunch of farmers and is still in business


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

teckman said:


> Two versions of the back of the Deep South dairy creamer. It's from Jasper, AL.


I’ve got the udderly delicious version


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Well I got them in a lot of signs for $30 and sold one for $45. MFA oil is owned my a bunch of farmers and is still in business


F is farmers, interesting. Better than growing corn i would venture to guess.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

S


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> F is farmers, interesting. Better than growing corn i would venture to guess.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Stands for Missouri Farmers Association


----------

